# 

## Odo

:         .         ?    ?

----------


## laithemmer

> 

   .        ?          ,     ?

----------


## aneisha

.   ,       .       ()     . 
   . ,      .
 ,        ))))          - . 
 ,  -  )))))))

----------


## Odo

> .        ?

     ,    ,    ,       . 

> ,     ?

      ,     .      ,      .            ,       . 

> .   ,       .       ()     . 
>    . ,      .
>  ,        ))))          - . 
>  ,  -  )))))))

         .   ,      , ,    ,       .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,    ,    ,       .

    .      -  -.      ,    .        ,    ,        -.  -    ?   

> ,     .      ,      .            ,      .

   ,    .     ,   ,      -    ,   쳺,      .    ?   ,   ,   -    ...

----------


## Odo

> .      -  -.      ,    .        ,    ,        -.  -    ?

     ,    ,      , ? 

> ,    .     ,   ,      -    ,   쳺,      .    ?   ,   ,   -    ...

              ,      .    ,    ,     ,   : " ...".

----------


## aneisha

> .   ,      , ,    ,       .

  ,       .  ,      ,        .        . 
        ,     ?

----------


## Odo

> ,       .  ,      ,        .        . 
>         ,     ?

   ,    .     ,  -   .     ,  .,     ?

----------


## aneisha

,   ))))      ,      "".    .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,    ,      , ?

      ,        -     ,     )))  

> ,      .    ,    ,     ,   : " ...".

   -....     ...
..      -    ,

----------


## Odo

> ,        -     ,     )))

  ͳ    ,  ,  ,  ,     . ,   ,    ,   ,                  㳿:    ( )     (   ). 

> -....     ...
> ..      -    , :lol

   ,       ,         .        ,     ,       ,     .     ,   ,     ,      -      ,

----------


## aneisha

> ,   ,     ,      -      ,

     ,     .        ,        (    ).        ,      . 
           -    ,  ,   , , ,

----------


## Odo

> ,     .        ,        (    ).        ,      . 
>            -    ,  ,   , , ,

       ,      ,          () .     ,    .  ,   ,    ,  .     .

----------


## aneisha

.  ,  ""   -  .   "-".    ,     ,         . 
 ""    -    ,  "  .     ,          .     ,    " , , .....".       ,       .       .          .

----------


## laithemmer

,  , -  ,        , . -)) 
..      -        !!    -    䳿          - ,        )))))))))

----------


## Odo

> .  ,  ""   -  .   "-".    ,     ,         .  ""    -    ,  "  .

         :    ,  ,      , ,     -        "",     . 

> ,          .     ,    " , , .....".

          㳿  . 

> ,       .       .          .

   ,        ""       ""   ,        .    ,     ,     ,    䳿,       ,      . , ,     .

----------


## aneisha

,     . 
,       ,     - .          .        . 
 -       .  " " . 
    .      (   )       .   -  .    -      ,    .    .
 ,  ....
 ,     ,   ,       .  ,      - .

----------


## Odo

> ,     .

   ,  ,     ,      . 

> ,       ,     - .          .        . 
>  -       .  " " . 
>     .      (   )       .   -  .    -      ,    .    .
>  ,  ....
>  ,     ,   ,       .  ,      - .

     ,   "      "?

----------


## aneisha

))))     ",    "      "".   **:          , , .    .    .    躿   . ,     ))))

----------


## Odo

> ))))     ",    "      "".       , , .    .    .    躿   . ,     ))))

    ,       ,    ,   ,   ,    . 
     ,      ,   /  .    ,       -.  ,   ,  ,            .            ,       -,     ,      ,     ,  ,        .  ,      ,         ,       ,      .  
 ,    ?

----------


## aneisha

,  .  ,      )))).       .    

> ,      ,         ,       ,      .

              . , ,     .
             䳿.   .

----------


## Odo

> . , ,     .              䳿.   .

     ,      -  䳿,   ,        , ,        쳺  ?  ,    쳺  ,  ,   "-"   ,         .

----------


## aneisha

.        ,  ,    .
  ,  ,  : " , ,  .     !". ,    -      - ,  .
       . "    (((    ,  -,   .....".        .

----------

